# In bocca al lupo



## norma 126

Mi hanno detto questa espressione, voglio sapere se c'e una traduzione al spagnolo, con lo stesso significato.


----------



## GabyG

Traduciéndolo literal, la frase se usa también en español:

"En la boca del lobo".

Por ejemplo, "meterse en la boca del lobo", como cuando te expones o metes en un problema.

Saludos,


----------



## Ottoboni

Esta expresión también se usa en el medio artistico para desear a alguien buena suerte (!).


----------



## danalto

Se usa siempre!  Como buena suerte, no?

edit: perdoname, ottoboni!


----------



## danalto

norma 126 said:


> Mi hanno detto questa espressione, voglio sapere se c'è una traduzione in spagnolo, con lo stesso significato.


----------



## Lu_international

Se usa únicamente para expresar buena suerte y normalmente se suele contestar:

Che crepi! (que se muera)


Con respecto a una posible similitud con algo en español... pues: "mucha mierda", es una forma diferente de dar la buena suerte 

bye


----------



## IkHouVanPulcino

Se contesta Crepi (il lupo) 

Simona


----------



## claudine2006

In bocca al lupo = ¡Que tengas suerte!


----------



## danalto

Hay otro, pero no se si puedo escribirlo aquì ...


----------



## claudine2006

Nel mondo dello spettacolo, soprattutto in teatro, si dice "spezzati una gamba"! (Questo si può dire  )


----------



## Ottoboni

La contestacion de Lu International creo que es perfectamente correcta y desde luego, Claudine2006, yo siempre he oido esa expresión In bocca al luppo entre cantantes de ópera y músicos en general. Esta que comentas debe ser muy del mundo del teatro, puesto que nunca la habia escuchado.


----------



## claudine2006

Ottoboni said:


> La contestación de Lu International creo que es perfectamente correcta y desde luego, Claudine2006, yo siempre he oido esa expresión In bocca al lupo entre cantantes de ópera y músicos en general. Esta que comentas debe ser muy del mundo del teatro, puesto que nunca la había escuchado.


Sì, como decía es del mundo del teatro, no sé si es de importación estadounidense.


----------



## Ottoboni

claudine2006 said:


> Si, como decía es del mundo del teatro, no sé si es de importación estadounidense.


----------



## Neo61

Esta expresión se usa en cualquier contexto, pues se le dice a la persona que va a pasar una prueba o situación difícil para desearle buena suerte en ese empeño y tiene su forma de contestar que es: " crepi il lupo" Esta interpretación viene del mito de Rómulo y Remo quienes fueron recogidos y alimentados por una loba, estos dos personajes después se vinculan con el nacimiento de la ciudad de Roma, por lo tanto estar en la boca del lobo significa tener buena suerte. Espero que esto aclare algunas cosas


----------



## hteamm

Hola a todos,

nunca había oído la interesante interpretación de Neo61 sobre el origen de esta expresión. Yo había leído otra según la cual procedería del mundo de los pastores que temían que el lobo comiese el ganado, y así hacían conjuro diciendo "_In bocca al lupo!_".

De todos modos, para aclarar las cosas, además de utilizarse en cualquier circunstancia es muy común para desear suerte.
Se contesta "_Crepi il lupo!_" o simplemente "_Crepi!_".

Saludos,
Marta


----------



## Neo61

Realmente no es una interpretación mía, solo me baso en lo que he leído de Uds. los Italianos, pues se encuentra en libros de Gramática italiana que difunden las escuelas, en realidad hay tres versiones del origen de la frase, incluyendo la que Ud. dice "hteamm", pero esta que puse es la que al parecer ser la mas acertada por el hecho de la loba que amamantó a los fundadores de Roma, no es algo que yo haya inventado y si en algo estamos de acuerdo es en que se usa en cualquier contexto para desear suerte.


----------



## hteamm

Hola,
creo que me he explicado mal, pido disculpas. 
Lo que quería decir era "la versión que usted _había leído_ y nos ha dejado para que nosotros la supiéramos también". Por supuesto no pensaba que se la hubiera inventado usted! 

Felices fiestas desde Italia!
Marta


----------

